
You don’t have what it takes - wdding
http://calacanis.com/2015/09/20/you-dont-have-what-it-takes/
======
csbrooks
"Right now, you’re one of three people at a startup when you should be one of
200 people at a mid-sized company"

I think this assumes that people are basically static, with a bunch of fixed
personality traits that define them for life. I don't think that's true.

And there's a whole lot of steps between 3-person startup and 200-person
company. No need to jump to extremes.

